# Help me spend my money! It’s mill-shoppin’ time...



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m planning to make my final decision this week and pull the trigger on a new mill. 
I decided to buy new partly to avoid buying an endless project, partly because the vast majority of available used equipment in my area runs on industrial power and is too tall and/or heavy for me to deal with.

I want to do a variety of work. Think clocks, car suspension parts, engine work, steam models. No commercial work, just hobby stuff.
All of the options I list below will sorta fit my budget. At the top end, I have to look at it just so, and maybe kid myself a little, but I’ll make it work. But I do need to get some solid value for my money. As far as comparing machine specs and features, here are my priorities, in order I think:
1 — Precision. 
2  — Rigidity, weight
3  — Power. I’m getting too old to wait around for a tiny machine to make a thousand passes.
4  — High RPM. I think I’ll be using some pretty small tools for some work.
5  — Racing stripes. Although I am willing to add these myself.
6 — Convenience features. 3 axis DRO. I’m not in this to think hard. X power for sure. PDF on the quill would be really nice too.

After a lot of shopping the usual suspects, I decided to go with Precision Matthews for a variety of reasons.
When they first released their new 728VT mill a few months ago, it ticked a lot of boxes and I thought that would be it. A big part of that decision was budgetary. After thinking it over, I figured it would most likely be a stepping stone machine, and I’d want to upgrade later. 
Now the policy of “Buy once, cry once” has me looking at larger, more powerful mills. I have stretched the budget really hard. Then I let it sit a bit to take on the new dimensions, then stretched it some more. There’s a job somewhere in D.C. for me, I’m sure.

Here’s what I’m considering now. Prices are US$ in Feb 2020 and include user-installed 3 axis DRO and X and Z powerfeed, factory base for bench mills, shipping, and liftgate service. The machine will go into my garage to be dismantled for a trip down into my small basement shop, probably easier with the bench mills. Must run on 220V single phase.

1 — 932M bench mill. 1.5 hp, 1100 lb, 6 speeds to 1970 rpm, $4300
pros: true PDF on quill, price includes factory installation of X and Z power feeds and DRO, decent size work envelope
cons: all Chinese-made with no specs given for spindle runout or bearing class. Want more power. More!

2 — 833TV bench mill. 2 hp, 1059 lb, variable speed to 3200 rpm, $5730
pros: one-shot lube system, large work envelope, good top speed, all Taiwan-made, C5 tapered bearings, spindle runout within .0002”
cons: no PDF. Would rather have angular contact bearings, but that’s a minor point. It’s tall enough that the head would have to fit between the rafters to lift to full height, a little goofy but not a deal breaker.
note: the gearhead version 833T has a top speed of 1500 and only saves $200 compared to the 833TV.

3 — 835S knee mill. 3 hp, 1400 lb, 8 speeds to 2720 rpm, $5720 (Z axis power not in stock, would add $320)
I’m only including this since it is about the same money as the 833TV. I’d love that 3 hp, PDF, and precision C5 spindle. But this thing is nearly 7-1/2 feet tall. To keep nod and tilt functions of the head, I’d have to chop about 9” out of the base and drill a hole in the floor for the Z jack screw. The next knee mill in their lineup is quite a bit shorter and higher quality all around, but the $1800 price bump puts it out of reach.

Thanks in advance for any advice you may have. I think I have my choice, but I’d like to hear your views. What say you?


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2020)

luxige said:


> 3  — Power. I’m getting too old to wait around for a tiny machine to make a thousand passes.



Okay, so I guess a Sherline mill is out of the question, eh?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 20, 2020)

Just something to think about, I have a small mill that has power X, and 1 spd Z, no Y, it takes a lot of turns to crank the Y in, and out, but I'm old too.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2020)

How about the PM935? I have a PM45-PDF which is the predecessor to the PM932. If the PM935 was available back then I probably would have bought one.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

mikey said:


> Okay, so I guess a Sherline mill is out of the question, eh?


Heh heh. You never know, though. If I get into clockwork stuff, one of those little guys might be just the thing…


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2020)

"Engine Work & Suspension"? - then Knee Mill. 
Powered 'Z' axis would be nice, though you can use an adapter and a power drill.
And doing the 'Z' manually some of the time helps with cardio exercise. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Just something to think about, I have a small mill that has power X, and 1 spd Z, no Y, it takes a lot of turns to crank the Y in, and out, but I'm old too.


Yeah, I'd really like Y power as well. Only available as an option on the knee mills. If I get the 833 I'd look into adapting a y power unit to work.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> How about the PM935? I have a PM45-PDF which is the predecessor to the PM932. If the PM935 was available back then I probably would have bought one.


Oh, I looked at that one a loooong time. Really everything I'm asking for, but unless I find a thousand bucks in the sofa cushions, it's out of the running.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

middle.road said:


> "Engine Work & Suspension"? - then Knee Mill.
> Powered 'Z' axis would be nice, though you can use an adapter and a power drill.
> And doing the 'Z' manually some of the time helps with cardio exercise. At least that's what I tell myself.


There's a thought! Thanks for the link…


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 20, 2020)

It sounds like you have some height issues? I had a similar problem, although apparently a harder ceiling at 6,6" which made most knee mills a hard no for me short of putting the head up through the kitchen floor (a hard no from my wife). So many knee mills mount the motor above the head which makes them very tall. 

There are some shorter knee mills out there used, Clausing, Rockwell, Millrite, but staying with new, Grizzly is the only one I know that offers a knee mill in the 6 foot tall range, they have a smaller 6x26 and larger 8x30. G0678, G0695, G0729, G0731 and G0822. They are a long way from a Bridgeport or the PM835, but compare well to large bench mills with the added benefit of having a knee. Sorry to throw a wrench into your options. A Clausing found me and for my space it really was the perfect machine.



luxige said:


> Heh heh. You never know, though. If I get into clockwork stuff, one of those little guys might be just the thing…



Don't dismiss the idea of two machines. It is true that you can make small parts on a big machine, but it can be more pleasant to make them on a small machine. Also let's you focus more on a good generall machine and not worry so much about finding one good for all things, then look for a small mill if you seriously get into small stuff like clocks.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2020)

luxige said:


> Oh, I looked at that one a loooong time. Really everything I'm asking for, but unless I find a thousand bucks in the sofa cushions, it's out of the running.



I hear ya. I drooled over it for a while also when it first came out. I still would like one but the desire has dwindled over the years. Not ready to spend to spend that kind of money right now. I'll hold out to see what other models come out in the future.

From your choices...

My PM45 is basically the same as the 932 except the 932 has more luxury features but no coolant system. Not that matters, you could always add one if needed & I have never used mine. It has done everything I have asked it to. Wish I had one more higher spindle speed but 2000ish is not bad. I don't use the power down feed a lot but when I do I'm really glad I choose to get it.

835 would be great if you have the room for it. I know I don't where I'm currently living. But if you would have to modify the base to get it to fit in your workspace, not sure I would personally do that. 8 haven't looked at the specs of it but if it doesn't have nod adjustment that might be a deal breaker for me. If I were to get a knee mill, I would prefer to have nod adjustment & PDF.

The 833 looks like a nice machine. Made in Taiwan which is a big plus & it has more Y axis travel than the 932. I wish I had more Y travel sometimes. One shot lube is nice too. Again I love my PDF but it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. But then again to me it's like one of those things where if you had it, you wouldn't want to be without it. Like the foot brake on my lathe. I don't use it much but the next lathe I get will have to have one. It is kind of expensive IMO. Although I'd like to have a Taiwan machine next I'd probably choose the 940 instead for less money.

932 is a decent machine. Again my PM45 has been serving me well but there were not very many choices back them from PM, none of the Taiwan machines were available back then. Definitely get the PDF if you go with this one. 932 is nice that it comes with a power Z as well as the others, wish I had that. If budget is an issue this would be a good choice cause it'll leave a lot more room for you to buy tooling. And you will need lots of tooling.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2020)

You rang ?  Did someone say " help me spend my money " ?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2020)

Well if you got ceiling height issues, you could always cut a hole! Just be sure to send the wife on a nice vacation while you are doing it.  

This jig borer was was huge, much bigger in person than it looks in the pics. Was in really nice condition. Sadly I think it might have got scraped. Would have cost way more to get the thing out of the building & moved from the location than what he was asking for it.


----------



## cathead (Feb 20, 2020)

Dang! That's a nice looking machine.  I have an 8 inch rotary Kurt vise that came off a jig borer.  I just need the other piece..............


----------



## higgite (Feb 20, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> You rang ?  Did someone say " help me spend my money " ?


Woohoo! My favorite pastime... spending other people's money. I'm quite good at it, if I do say so myself.

But, enough about me... to the task at hand. The answer is simple, buy option #2. Why? Because it costs the most. It's science. 

You're welcome,
Tom


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 20, 2020)

Knee mill, hands down.  Hands up if you have any questions
-Mark


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> It sounds like you have some height issues? I had a similar problem, although apparently a harder ceiling at 6,6" which made most knee mills a hard no for me short of putting the head up through the kitchen floor (a hard no from my wife). So many knee mills mount the motor above the head which makes them very tall.
> 
> There are some shorter knee mills out there used, Clausing, Rockwell, Millrite, but staying with new, Grizzly is the only one I know that offers a knee mill in the 6 foot tall range, they have a smaller 6x26 and larger 8x30. G0678, G0695, G0729, G0731 and G0822. They are a long way from a Bridgeport or the PM835, but compare well to large bench mills with the added benefit of having a knee. Sorry to throw a wrench into your options. A Clausing found me and for my space it really was the perfect machine.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Aaron.
I had considered most of the Grizzly machines and decided that they all were either too big, or had too many compromises I’d regret later. I took another look at the ones you suggested and came to the same conclusion again. That G0822 comes pretty darn close, but I really think the work envelope would prove to be too small. If you price it in terms of $/unit of work volume it’s actually a fairly pricey machine. That tall base unit just eats up too much space, it’s a shame. I do admire the space-saving configuration of the drivetrain, with the inverted motor hanging out in the back. In fact, I have toyed with the idea of rebuilding the PM835 into a similar configuration. The motor couldn’t go all the way at the back, the ram is too deep. But it could be hung to the left side of the head, just aft of the head bolts, which would allow access to all controls. Would have to reverse the motor rotation. Hmm, maybe that idea is back in contention... Although I’d be burning the warranty, I assume.

I’m definitely on board with multiple machines! One of my first complex projects, which is currently simmering on the back burner, will be a clockmaker’s lathe.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> I hear ya. I drooled over it for a while also when it first came out. I still would like one but the desire has dwindled over the years. Not ready to spend to spend that kind of money right now. I'll hold out to see what other models come out in the future.
> 
> From your choices...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very detailed and useful info!

You mentioned the 940M. It has the power I want and a truly huge work space, plus PDF. I took it off the list mostly because the price starts to get to Taiwan machine territory (833T/TV). I think I’m better off giving up the downfeed to get a higher quality machine. But frankly, that’s just a guess on my part. This thread will hopefully help me get a clearer picture of the tradeoffs.
Also, the 940M is out of stock.

I’ve been pre-buying tooling for a while, so my remaining budget won’t be affected by that. Other than maybe needing to get a bigger vise depending on choice of machine.

Btw, the 835 does have all the typical knee mill head movements - swing, extend, tilt, nod.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

higgite said:


> Woohoo! My favorite pastime... spending other people's money. I'm quite good at it, if I do say so myself.
> 
> But, enough about me... to the task at hand. The answer is simple, buy option #2. Why? Because it costs the most. It's science.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Tom, for the “advice.”
Actually, this might work. I could show this thread to my wife: “Hon, the numbers don’t lie. See, right here Tom says...”

Nah, she’s not as gullible as me.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Knee mill, hands down.  Hands up if you have any questions
> -Mark



Agreed, Mark.
If only I had the vertical clearance for the 835S. So I do have a question for you: if you were in my shoes, would you cut a big slice off the base of that machine to make it (sorta) fit?

I have also considered cutting a hole in the basement slab, excavating a bit, and pouring a new footing.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 20, 2020)

luxige said:


> Thanks, Aaron.
> I had considered most of the Grizzly machines and decided that they all were either too big, or had too many compromises I’d regret later. I took another look at the ones you suggested and came to the same conclusion again. That G0822 comes pretty darn close, but I really think the work envelope would prove to be too small. If you price it in terms of $/unit of work volume it’s actually a fairly pricey machine. That tall base unit just eats up too much space, it’s a shame. I do admire the space-saving configuration of the drivetrain, with the inverted motor hanging out in the back. In fact, I have toyed with the idea of rebuilding the PM835 into a similar configuration. The motor couldn’t go all the way at the back, the ram is too deep. But it could be hung to the left side of the head, just aft of the head bolts, which would allow access to all controls. Would have to reverse the motor rotation. Hmm, maybe that idea is back in contention... Although I’d be burning the warranty, I assume.
> 
> I’m definitely on board with multiple machines! One of my first complex projects, which is currently simmering on the back burner, will be a clockmaker’s lathe.



It's not easy when you have limited space, everything seems to turn into a compromise.   

Last year I was looking at PMs bench mills up to the PM30 which was the absolute biggest I could fit without losing its full capacity, and at 6'4" fully extended that was pushing it, at 6' 10" the PM-932 was just too tall for me. I looked at a Millrite which looks like a small Bridgeport but even it would have been right up against the ceiling and tucked in between the floor joists greatly interfering with access to the head, drawbar, and ability to swing / tilt the head. These Grizzly mills seemed to fit me quite well, but the Clausing found me before I made any decisions (sometimes indecision is a good thing).

I thought the Grizzly G-731 compared quite well to the PM-30 and the PM-932 is just a pinch larger, but you are looking at the full frills version, and oddly Grizzly doesn't offer anything like that on the 8x30 mills only on smaller the 6x26 0822 which then does give up a lot of working space, particularly vertical travel.

When you start talking about fitting the head between the rafters, it seems like you really begin to limit the capabilities, that can and likely will interfere on your ability to tilt or swing the head which you do mention on the 835. It really is too bad that nobody currently seems to be offering a higher end "mini Bridgeport", it seems like there were plenty of options in the 70s and 80s. 



It was suggested to me that I lower the floor...


----------



## darkzero (Feb 20, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> It really is too bad that nobody currently seems to be offering a higher end "mini Bridgeport", it seems like there were plenty of options in the 70s and 80s.



The PM935 is a mini BP, well it's like a 2/3 size BP. Modern Tool offered this same size mill before PM did. Or were there even smaller ones?

http://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-model-935vs-1-milling-machine/

https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-935ts-tv/


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 20, 2020)

luxige said:


> Agreed, Mark.
> If only I had the vertical clearance for the 835S. So I do have a question for you: if you were in my shoes, would you cut a big slice off the base of that machine to make it (sorta) fit?
> 
> I have also considered cutting a hole in the basement slab, excavating a bit, and pouring a new footing.



Be aware that many of the knee mills have a tall base so the screw has someplace to go when the knee is fully lowered. I know that is why the Grizzly's and many similar small knee mills are on tall cabinets, and I suspect that is why the 835 has a taller than typical base compared to other mills of that style.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> The PM935 is a mini BP, well it's like a 2/3 size BP. Modern Tool offered this same size mill before PM did. Or were there even smaller ones?
> 
> http://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-model-935vs-1-milling-machine/
> 
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-935ts-tv/



You're right, the 935 does look to be about the size of a Millrite (78" vs 81/83" tall). Most of the "1/2 Bridgeports" (Clausing, Rockwell, Grizzly etc) run 66-70" tall with the Rockwell the tallest of them at 73-1/2". With a 78" ceiling and hoping to find something used I became fairly familiar with machine heights.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> It's not easy when you have limited space, everything seems to turn into a compromise.
> 
> Last year I was looking at PMs bench mills up to the PM30 which was the absolute biggest I could fit without losing its full capacity, and at 6'4" fully extended that was pushing it, at 6' 10" the PM-932 was just too tall for me. I looked at a Millrite which looks like a small Bridgeport but even it would have been right up against the ceiling and tucked in between the floor joists greatly interfering with access to the head, drawbar, and ability to swing / tilt the head. These Grizzly mills seemed to fit me quite well, but the Clausing found me before I made any decisions (sometimes indecision is a good thing).
> 
> ...



I think I’d be okay with a bench mill poking up into the rafter bay a bit, because I’d only be using the fully height occasionally, so the tilt would typically be available. In the very rare case I might want to tilt the head and also be near max height, I’d just have to work around that with a workpiece fixture.

Certainly with a knee mill, the vertical clearance just has to be there to have it function. Otherwise what’s the point?
I would have to deal with that by either cutting into the floor (see above my reply to Mark), or cutting down the base and drilling a jack screw clearance hole.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 20, 2020)

I like the 935 too- that tall base on the 835 freakques me out
But buy a bench mill if you must to stop the cravings, then perhaps upgrade later
I had limited space also, so I ended up with a small horizontal mill with an added vertical head- a hybrid that fits well in my garage


----------



## macardoso (Feb 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> This jig borer was was huge, much bigger in person than it looks in the pics.



Are you kidding?! That thing looks enormous!


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

darkzero said:


> The PM935 is a mini BP, well it's like a 2/3 size BP. Modern Tool offered this same size mill before PM did. Or were there even smaller ones?
> 
> http://www.moderntool.com/products/modern-model-935vs-1-milling-machine/
> 
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-935ts-tv/



I’ll have to be content to admire the 935 from a distance. An optioned 935S would run me about $1600 more than the 833TV or 835S. It seems like a very good value, but just outside my budget by quite a lot.

Also happens to be out of stock.


----------



## luxige (Feb 20, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Be aware that many of the knee mills have a tall base so the screw has someplace to go when the knee is fully lowered. I know that is why the Grizzly's and many similar small knee mills are on tall cabinets, and I suspect that is why the 835 has a taller than typical base compared to other mills of that style.



For sure. If I were to cut down an 835S like I’ve been threatening, I’d drill a clearance hole in the slab for the screw. And sleeve the hole with a section of PVC pipe.


----------



## brino (Feb 20, 2020)

mikey said:


> Okay, so I guess a Sherline mill is out of the question, eh?



Mikey, just ask him again when that 1400 lb 835S knee mill is sitting at the top of the basement stairs.........  
-brino


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2020)

Yeah, my Sherline 5400, complete with all the mods and tooling plate in place, weighs 45# soaking wet. It weighs less than a 6" Kurt vise, I think. It's amazing what little mill can do.

I tried to tell him, Brino, but he wouldn't listen!


----------



## nnam (Feb 21, 2020)

luxige said:


> Agreed, Mark.
> If only I had the vertical clearance for the 835S. So I do have a question for you: if you were in my shoes, would you cut a big slice off the base of that machine to make it (sorta) fit?
> 
> I have also considered cutting a hole in the basement slab, excavating a bit, and pouring a new footing.


+1 on this.


----------



## luxige (Feb 21, 2020)

nnam said:


> +1 on this.



Thanks for the input. To be clear, do you mean +1 to cutting down the machine base? Or the floor?

I did email Matt this morning to ask about how the warranty would be affected.


----------



## nnam (Feb 21, 2020)

luxige said:


> Thanks for the input. To be clear, do you mean +1 to cutting down the machine base? Or the floor?
> 
> I did email Matt this morning to ask about how the warranty would be affected.


I would cut the floor.  It is rather cheap and easy to do if you can find the right helper.

The saw can be rented.  Just make sure to locate it correctly before doing it and make it big enough.

Many people pour the extra footing for their heavy equipment, so this is even a normal thing to do.

One thing though, moving to a basement is extremely hard and dangerous.  I think way harder then cutting and pouring the floor.

I think you have some soul searching to do on which mill to get.


----------



## luxige (Feb 21, 2020)

nnam said:


> I would cut the floor.  It is rather cheap and easy to do if you can find the right helper.
> 
> The saw can be rented.  Just make sure to locate it correctly before doing it and make it big enough.
> 
> ...



Soul searching, that's a good description! I'd say this thread is the final part of that process.

Moving downstairs will be doable; the machine will go down in kit form and be reassembled. I moved 1600+ pounds of lathe down by myself, except the bed which I'll need a hand with. It's still in parts at the moment. I have already discussed with Matt which units to break the mill into. You're right about the potential danger - always something to keep in mind.


----------



## nnam (Feb 21, 2020)

Also, if I cut my basement floor, I would make sure to make it looks nice enough, that if I sell the house, that part will look natural.  Meaning I wouldn't just cut a small square part, or cut it big enough to fit, but small enough to be easily filled it up, or cover it up somehow.

Watch out for plumbing/sewage pipe, but they can definitely be routed to the perimeter of the cut.


----------



## luxige (Feb 21, 2020)

nnam said:


> Also, if I cut my basement floor, I would make sure to make it looks nice enough, that if I sell the house, that part will look natural.  Meaning I wouldn't just cut a small square part, or cut it big enough to fit, but small enough to be easily filled it up, or cover it up somehow.
> 
> Watch out for plumbing/sewage pipe, but they can definitely be routed to the perimeter of the cut.



Good points


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 21, 2020)

If you really do dig down, I'd look into having somebody who knows what they are doing and understands water flow involved.
When I was a kid we lived in a house where the basement had notched into the hillside a bit, and the floor in that one part always got wet in heavy rains, it was quite some distance from an exterior wall too, so just something about how the moisture traveled underground. Looking at it I would never think there would be a water issue to worry about there.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Feb 21, 2020)

I have a Grizzly G0678, 3 phase with VFD, I love it no changing gears or belts. Its only 67" tall, even sitting on 4 machine feet its just shy of 70". I disassembled it using an engine hoist, and moved it in the basement by myself. The only hard part was moving the column and base down the steps, I left them together, but they can be taken apart.  Good luck with what every machine you decide on!


----------



## luxige (Feb 21, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> If you really do dig down, I'd look into having somebody who knows what they are doing and understands water flow involved.
> When I was a kid we lived in a house where the basement had notched into the hillside a bit, and the floor in that one part always got wet in heavy rains, it was quite some distance from an exterior wall too, so just something about how the moisture traveled underground. Looking at it I would never think there would be a water issue to worry about there.



Thanks, Aaron. That's really the main reason why I'm even considering butchering the machine itself. This basement has had some water mitigation done - French drains around about half the perimeter leading to a sump - and they did a good job. This is the driest basement I've ever owned. (I do run a small dehumidifier as well, though). I don't want to interfere with a system that's working well.
Another risk is that the lowered 'compartment' could be prone to frost heaving, which would jack up and break the main slab. That's also a drainage issue, though.


----------



## luxige (Feb 21, 2020)

derfatdutchman said:


> I have a Grizzly G0678, 3 phase with VFD, I love it no changing gears or belts. Its only 67" tall, even sitting on 4 machine feet its just shy of 70". I disassembled it using an engine hoist, and moved it in the basement by myself. The only hard part was moving the column and base down the steps, I left them together, but they can be taken apart.  Good luck with what every machine you decide on!



That's a neat package. That mill was on my list when I was looking at smaller machines.


----------



## luxige (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks to everybody who offered advice and showed interest. I put in an order this afternoon!

Which one was it? The 932M bench mill, the 833TV bench mill, or the 835S knee mill? Drum roll.... and it’s....

None of the above! Referring back to post #4:



darkzero said:


> How about the PM935? I have a PM45-PDF which is the predecessor to the PM932. If the PM935 was available back then I probably would have bought one.





luxige said:


> Oh, I looked at that one a loooong time. Really everything I'm asking for, but unless I find a thousand bucks in the sofa cushions, it's out of the running.



I didn’t luck out with the sofa cushions, but I sorta made the money work. I decided that if this machine was truly going to be a “one and done” choice (and it really has to be), then I needed to find the right fit. So I’m getting a 935S 3 phase, and will run it from a VFD, which according to Matt should provide a speed range of 40-5000 rpm. Height is only 77.5” vs 89.5” for the 835S. Winner.

The money came from kicking the can down the road a little. I had planned to add X, Z, and maybe Y power feeds. Also a decent vise. And one of the import dividing head sets PM has on sale now. DRO of course. Now the only thing that stayed on the order is the DRO kit and a machine to hang it on. That (temporarily) created about $1450. Some of that will have to go to a VFD unit right away. (I’ll be posting a new thread asking for help with that). I have a not-too-rough D60 knockoff that I refurbished, so I’ll use that for a little while and keep my eyes open for a good vise deal. 

Thanks again, folks!


----------



## darkzero (Feb 25, 2020)

Awesome, congrats! Great choice!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hurray for new mills!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite (Feb 26, 2020)

Congratulations, team! Money has been spent. Our job here is done.

Tom

P.S. Congrats on the machine, luxige. Enjoy!


----------



## mikey (Feb 26, 2020)

higgite said:


> Congratulations, team! Money has been spent. Our job here is done.



No, no, Tom. As we all know, this is just the beginning ...


----------



## higgite (Feb 26, 2020)

mikey said:


> No, no, Tom. As we all know, this is just the beginning ...


Mike, agreed it's just the beginning for luxige. But, I said our job _here_ is done. We have already run him out of money. 'Tis time to find more fertile ground. But, not to worry, lux, we'll still be lurking nearby ready to strike help when you need us. 

Tom


----------



## darkzero (Feb 26, 2020)

Man, you guys are bad!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 26, 2020)

I might have to get in on some of the spending encouragement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Feb 26, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I might have to get in on some of the spending encouragement!



Oh, don't worry, brother, we have you covered!


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 26, 2020)

I think you made a good choice. It sounds like the 835 really would have been too big for your space. Much easier to add the accessories as you have the funds, than turning a bench mill into a knee mill.


----------



## PT Doc (Feb 29, 2020)

Precision Matthews machines come out of the same factory that other manufacturer buy from. Bearing quality can be specd differently as well as overall finish. Who knows who gets the top tier machines and who gets the grade B. One thing to consider is the lack of on site service. Parts are covered but you will be hiring a repair guy or doing it yourself. Consider that in the overall price. You have many options.


----------



## luxige (Mar 1, 2020)

Tomorrow's the big day!


----------



## luxige (Mar 3, 2020)

Touchdown!
Arrived late this morning, via ABF Freight. The driver did a great job and waited patiently for me to pop the crate and check condition.
Note the new design - the corners of the base casting now allow for easier use of adjustable feet:




First thing to go is the motor:




Off with her head!




Ram/turret are next:




All those components are now safely in the basement. It’s gone very smoothly so far, but I expect the table and knee to be more difficult. The main casting will be a real challenge.


----------



## mikey (Mar 3, 2020)

She sure is purty! Talk about a first mill! Being a pseudo-midget, that would fit me perfectly. Only problem is that it's in your shop and not mine. Congrats, luxige, but I hope you have a lot of money left over because now the spending really begins. (I can just see the sharks circling around you, waiting for you to ask what to buy next ...


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 3, 2020)

NMD! (New Mill Day!) 
Looks awesome!

By the way me thinks you need a nice shiny vise! 
And then a... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Mar 3, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> By the way me thinks you need a nice shiny vise!



Yeah, with T-nuts ...


----------



## darkzero (Mar 3, 2020)

Well at least David has one, it's a start!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 3, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Well at least David has one, it's a start!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luxige (Mar 7, 2020)

The table has been tabled:


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 8, 2020)

I got in on this thread late, but I really feel like you made the right choice there by putting a higher ceiling on your original budget as well as choosing Precision Matthews.

Great progress.


----------



## luxige (Mar 8, 2020)

erikmannie said:


> I got in on this thread late, but I really feel like you made the right choice there by putting a higher ceiling on your original budget as well as choosing Precision Matthews.
> 
> Great progress.



Thanks. Now, whether you're right (about me choosing right) will hinge on if I can get the last piece down into the basement. We may be trying that later today, stand by.


----------



## luxige (Mar 8, 2020)

Although it was a battle, the knee is not wounded. 
On the home stretch...


----------



## nnam (Mar 8, 2020)

A moving blanket probably helps


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 8, 2020)

luxige said:


> Although it was a battle, the knee is not wounded.
> On the home stretch...



Tired yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luxige (Mar 8, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Tired yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man, I'm gettin' too old for this…

However, success: everything is now down in the basement, plus a 310lb surface plate.

Me and a pal tilted the base over and controlled it down with the Horrible Fright engine hoist. It's laying across two automotive wheel dollies. We screwed those backing boards together with tiedown straps trapped between, then screwed on a cleat across the bottom. The tiedowns were just to keep things reasonably lined up.


----------



## luxige (Mar 8, 2020)

Then we slid the package down a slide platform made of two layers of sheathing and studs for side rails. It is screwed right to the steps.

We lowered it with a belay rope and rock climbing gear. The casting was on the rope and the backboard just went along for the ride. It was there to keep from scraping up the paint.

The whole job went pretty smoothly. Must have been a low-gravity day after all.


----------



## brino (Mar 9, 2020)

luxige said:


> The whole job went pretty smoothly. Must have been a low-gravity day after all.



To me it just looks like you understand what you're doing.....and have maybe done this before..... 

Nicely Done!

-brino


----------



## luxige (Mar 9, 2020)

brino said:


> To me it just looks like you understand what you're doing.....and have maybe done this before.....
> 
> Nicely Done!
> 
> -brino



Thanks. I guess I learned something from my less-than-smooth work taking the lathe parts down.


----------

